# Alternatives to a Nokia E90



## LDFerguson (2 Apr 2008)

Here I am posting on Askaboutmoney.com on a topic about which I know very little.    It's humbling.  Be gentle with me.  

Current phone is the Nokia 9500 Communicator.  Happy with it.  It's dying.  (Long story involving small people, gravity and hard surfaces.  Moral of story - 9500 doesn't bounce very well.)

Nokia's current replacement seems to be the E90.  

Anyone got any viable alternatives?  Requirements are: - 


QWERTY keyboard
Blackberry e-mail compatible
Camera
Good calendar/diary function with reminders, annual repeats for birthdays etc
Bluetooth
Must be able to accept all my current contacts and calendar/diary entries.  I have them backed up on my PC.  I know the contacts are vCards.  I don't know what format the calendar files are.
Not too bothered about the web browser, as I found the 9500 browser a bit gimmicky - slow/small screen and rarely used it.
Word & Excel or compatible equivalent
I think that's it.  

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## AV TEC (2 Apr 2008)

Hey Laim,

I have a Nokia E65 really worth a look.Had mine a year now and no problems use it for emails and for making VOIP calls lots of features good business phone has Blackberry e-mail compatible you can open  Word & Excel documents and has adobe is well for viewing PDF files.Only thing is screen is small but still dose the trick.

Thinking of getting  Mobile broadband from 02 but if i could just get sim card for mobile broadband, Id upgrade to a Nokia E90 then and use it as the modem because the E90 connects via HSDPA/GPRS/EGPRS/ which allows it to connect up to 3.6Mps if Network allows it.

What network you on?

Regards David.


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Apr 2008)

Thanks David.  I'll have a look at the E65.  I'm on Vodafone and don't want to change as I've free calls to all other Vodafone users and that saves me a fair bit.


----------



## richieg (3 Apr 2008)

Have a look at any of the following;
Palm Treo 500V
Palm 750V
Blackberry Curve
Motorola Q9
Nokia E61i


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Apr 2008)

That's great - thanks.  

I've had a look at these phones and they seem to tick all my boxes.  Looks like I can get a suitable device for a lot less cash than the E90 which is good news.  

I'm leaning towards the Palm Treo 500V as it has the genuine MS Office Mobile, while others have compatible substitutes.  But I can't find too much to distinguish between the others.

Any comments?


----------



## AV TEC (3 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Apr 2008)

You're just trying to sway me back to the E90 by posting nice pictures of it.  How fickle do you think I am?


----------



## AV TEC (3 Apr 2008)

I guess I am . Go on get one, you see the Palm Treo 500V?? Dosen't look as good as the E90..


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Apr 2008)

Yeah but seriously - that's one hell of a difference in price.  I'm not convinced that the Nokia can do so much more than the Palm, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## AV TEC (3 Apr 2008)

I'm due an upgrade on 02 €549 for the E90. Don't no what to do am I mad ?? Are you mad!!

E90 Has Integrated GPS,Stereo FM radio,3.2 megapixel camera with flash and autofocus,Quickoffice tools with editors,VoIP ,Integrated WLAN,Voice dialing...

Need I go ON!!!!!


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Apr 2008)

Okay now here's the voice of reason in me coming out (it's buried quite deeply when it comes to gadgets usually) - how many of those features are you actually going to benefit from and use on a regular basis?  Go on - be honest!


----------



## AV TEC (3 Apr 2008)

I promise I dont work for Nokia..

I'd use them all No BULL.I use Wifi for the VOIP and getting my email's, I use quick office to view and edit docs.I no the GPS you have to buy the maps at  an extra €50.Maybe the E90 will have them preloaded.Adobe I use all the time for viewing brochures.The screen on my E65 is to small thats only thing i fault it on so E90 be prefect.... Ok I'm SOLD im getting One!!


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Apr 2008)

Okay - you're obviously way more of a gadget-man (or woman) than me.  As long as you'll use all the functionality and not just brag about it to your mates, go forth and buy the E90 with my blessing.  Enjoy.


----------



## AV TEC (3 Apr 2008)

Yes Young male so it's in my nature.Thanks for your blessing do keep us posted on what you decided to buy!! GudLuc..


----------



## mik_da_man (4 Apr 2008)

The E65 is a great phone - I use mine for mail/VOIP/web browsing.
But the screen is a bit small..
I also have one of these :
A Htc TYTN II - a great device and has everything you could possible neeed on a business phone/PDA and runs windows mobile 6 so you can sync with all your outlook contacts

It ticks all your boxes - but is not on Vodafone so you may need to buy sim free or second hand

PS I'm also a bit of a gadget head....


----------

